# hello im a audi owner new member



## audi a3 man (12 mo ago)

hi i hope your all ok,its really great to join the audi TT forum,stay safe and take care everyone ,


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## audi a3 man (12 mo ago)

hi can anyone help.my car just failed its MOT on rear brakes was binding so im having new rear calipers fitted and new rear brake pads,im thinking of having new discs has well while rear wheels are off ,it saves me changing the rear discs them at a later date,im keeping the audi a3 so best do the lot,,what do you all think should i just change rear calipers and pads to save on costs or have discs done has well ,the rear discs on my car have done 10k and didnt fail the MOT check, please advise,,<?   cheers,,,


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, At 10k miles the discs should be fine, Keep the money for the next job as you will probably need it.
Hoggy.


----------



## audi a3 man (12 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, At 10k miles the discs should be fine, Keep the money for the next job as you will probably need it.
> Hoggy.


cheers pal for advise,i hate all car garages there is always a agenda to make you spend more aarrrrr  ,ive been quoted £100 more to get the rear discs done,i just thought the brakes would be better with all new rear brake parts fitted ,i just need my MOT pass certificate my car is 2010 audi a3 it only failed on rear brakes biding wear and tear not bad at all, i love my audi but parts not cheap,ill save some dosh thanks...take care m8...


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome!  Please be sure to update your profile -








Open Letter for New Members - Setting up Your Profile...


Welcome to the new TT Forum co uk - As some of you may know, the original Forum look and function changed in September '21 when VerticalScope Inc. took ownership of the Forum. Although the look has changed, the support and dedication of our Staff and members remains the same. In order to help...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

